# Solved: Compaq Armada 1750 not turning off.



## Crazy10 (May 12, 2012)

I got a Armada 1750 with Windows 98. When I tried to shut down the laptop, it froze. I tried CTRL+ALT+DEL, several tasks came up not responding. I tried ending some of them. I then hit CTRL+ALT+DEL, with the infamous blue screen of death like screen. If I press any key, it freezes. Same thing with CTRL+ALT+DEL. If I force it to shut down, I hear 2 sudden beeps. Several seconds later, it goes in Stand By. If I leave it (with the black screen, power still on) the keyboard works. But it goes back to 'press CTRL+ALT yadda yadda yadda... If I don't press anything, it will act as if I'm putting it in Stand By with the 2 beeps. Please help!


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

How many sticks of Ram?
Remove one and try to restart.

Will it start in safe mode - F8 as the Pc is starting up.
Or
F8 - Choose Command Prompt Only.
Type
scanreg /restore

Select the most recent backup.


----------



## Crazy10 (May 12, 2012)

Apologies. The problem is fixed. I had to take the HDD out and reinsert it. Laptop started up as usual!


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Good to know - thanks for the update :up:


----------

